# what happens if you pass your bmq but fail ur physical part?



## army-chick (28 Feb 2007)

hey everyone,
i just joined the reserves on Jan. 26, 2007 and they put me directly into my bmq. I am 16 years old,female and still in high school and in cadets as well. The only problem i have is that i am so busy that i never have the time to go and work out and now i am scared that i wont be able to pass my bmq because i wont b able to pass the physical fitness test. So my question is to someone who can answer it , is will i absolutely fail the bmq and have to redue it if i fail the physical fitness part? and if not what will happen to me? thank-you for all the help that you will be and if u would rather send your responses to my e-mial it is sweetheart_101924@hotmail.com
thank-you,
Samantha Belleville


----------



## Quag (28 Feb 2007)

I'm not sure about the reserves, but I think that it is the same as Reg.

Should you fail the physical, you will have a chance to repeat it (two times if my memory is correct).  Should you still fail you will either be released (happened to 90% of the people I know that failed it, or recoursed (rare).

Here's a question for you.  You are joining the Primary Reserves.  You are no longer in the cadets.  This is the REAL DEAL.  Your body may in fact one day save your life, therefore why risk yourself or your peers if you do not "have the time to work out".  You will fail miserably at the unit and will be a hindrance to your colleagues if you are not dedicated to keeping yourself in top notch shape.

My advice for you would be to stick to cadets until you can dedicate yourself to a regime to get you into shape to at LEAST pass BMQ.


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

I, for one, would highly  suggest that you give up Cadets and start dedicating some personal PT time. Daily or bi-daily push ups, sit ups and a run. Set a goal and attain it then set a higher goal.  Work on cardio, upper body strentgh and all around endurance.  Sometimes it strenght and endurance that will get you thru.   That should start some conditioning.  Anyone else for a suggestion or two for PT?
My 0.02
ushup: ushup:
good luck


----------



## Justacivvy (28 Feb 2007)

http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/38CBG_ARSD/CD/PTReserves.doc

The link above is from the Western Area Standards website, I'm not sure which Land Force Area Group you belong to but that's the new standards.  Hope it's relevant and it helps.


----------



## m410 (3 Mar 2007)

Justacivvy said:
			
		

> http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/38CBG_ARSD/CD/PTReserves.doc
> 
> The link above is from the Western Area Standards website, I'm not sure which Land Force Area Group you belong to but that's the new standards.  Hope it's relevant and it helps.


What's the date of this memo (it's <blank> February)?  I think it's just great that as the course officer for a decentralized reserve BMQ that just finished and rolled into a decentralized SQ I find out about this stuff from army.ca instead of the chain of command!  

Luckily the direction given aligns 100% with how we've been running PT.  And despite lack of enrollment fitness testing, the recruits are collectively more fit than on courses I've run in the past (which isn't saying much).  I suppose credit for that goes to the recruiters in town.


----------



## spqr (4 Mar 2007)

In St. Jean there is a girl who graduated with her course and is now on the RFT platoon for a month to get her push up up to the required level.  I don't know her and her whole story but they seem to make it easy enough.

Don't worry abou it.  Your instructers will make you tough enough if you have any sort of will to do it.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Mar 2007)

spqr said:
			
		

> In St. Jean there is a girl who graduated with her course and is now on the RFT platoon for a month to get her push up up to the required level.  I don't know her and her whole story but they seem to make it easy enough.
> 
> Don't worry abou it.  Your instructers will make you tough enough if you have any sort of will to do it.



What you posted doesnt apply to the original poster as he/she is a reservist


----------



## medaid (5 Mar 2007)

It REALLY depends on where your course is being run. Where YOU are, and who is teaching your course.

On my BMQ, SQ course there were individuals who could not keep up with the PT, they could not haul their own a** from one end of the section attack to the other one. They... failed. Not for out of shape, but for unable to meet the objective which is to demonstrate their abilities in completing a section attack. There are those who voluntarily released because they could not handle the stress on their bodies because they were unfit. But I haven't heard of anyone failing BMQ because they couldn't keep up. Then again, you would be given a chit everytime you performed poorly during PT.

If you are really worried about your performance during BMQ, and whether or not your physical fitness would hinder it, well there is only one thing to do. GET TO IT TROOP. Start your exercising, leave cadets if you 'have no time'. Honestly, if you're still in High School, there are mandatory PE classes right? Start doing things in those classes, start working out at lunch, run on the track team, play sports. It will get your fitness up if you participate in activities. GET ACTIVE. That's pretty much the only advices  ;D


----------



## Adrian_888 (12 Mar 2007)

I am curently on my BMQ, and what they said, is that if you fail your pt test, you get 90 days to get into shape, you are even given training advice.  Basicly what they said is that they now get you into shape, if your not already in shape.  Seems slack, but then again, once you get into shape, you can maintain that, and be just as usefull as anyone else.


----------



## toughenough (12 Mar 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> It REALLY depends on where your course is being run. Where YOU are, and who is teaching your course.
> 
> On my BMQ, SQ course there were individuals who could not keep up with the PT, they could not haul their own a** from one end of the section attack to the other one. They... failed. Not for out of shape, but for unable to meet the objective which is to demonstrate their abilities in completing a section attack.



Roger that.

I just finished a PRes BMQ that rolled into SQ. We were told straight out by our course WO that he cannot fail us for PT. However, if you aren't able to hold your rifle without geting all wobbly armed, or able to pick up your ruck and two duffle bags plus C7 and cot, and carry it to ump-teen places, up and down stairs, etc, then you won't pass the course.

Geting up and going for a run in the morning with staff is one thing, but being so out of shape that you can't perform your duties is another.

And as far as those saying things about making sure you find/make the time to work out, I agree. I work 50+ hours a week at my civi job, train 1 night a week with my regiment, and have course on the weekends and I make time to work out. It's a motivation thing...don't worry, they'll issue you some motivation on the BMQ if you really want to graduate.


----------



## medaid (12 Mar 2007)

air cooled, belt fed, fully automatic, with a range of 600m type of motivation... you will not enjoy being on the pointy end of the motivational device.


----------



## InfantryGrrl (12 Mar 2007)

I'm going to offer you some advice Samantha.  

Firstly, as long as you have a good attitude and you prove to be capable there is a very good chance you'll do fine on the course, even if your PT is not great.  Even if you can't always keep up in the runs, as long as you are fit enough to get your tasks done it won't be a huge issue.  What they want to see is IMPROVEMENT.  In the event that you just can't physically do it, but you do fine on everything else, they might let you recourse.  I know a girl that failed her first BMQ because she trully couldnt physically do it.  She went and worked out for a year and came back and passed it.     

That being said, as this is reserve BMQ most likely you have two weeks between each weekend.  There NO SUCH THING as not enough time.  Set your priorities straight.  I know you're young (you've got guts girl, at 16 I dont know if my head was screwed on straight enough to handle it).  For one, drop everything else that is not Army, PT and school.  I do full time university and reserves and believe me I really don't have much of a life outside of it.  Sure go out with friends on a Friday night or whatever else you like to do, but if you want to do well in school, have plenty of time for PT and do reserves you must concentrate on it.  It's perfectly doable, thousands of other people have done it before you.   

Remember attitude is everything - your course staff will be able to tell from a mile away if you're motivated and you want to be there.  No amount of "motivation" from your course staff will make you want it - the desire has to come from inside you.  If you can do everything else, PT will improve with effort and time. We'll do some hand-holding in this forum, but you won't be getting much of that on course.  Give it 110%.  

Good luck, work hard.

Infantrygrrl


----------



## begbie (12 Mar 2007)

You may have already solved this for yourself already but in case you haven't, here's hwo things are in the Ottawa area.

Here in the national capital region, we are currently running two BMQ's almost simultaneously through a brigade lead BSL.  I understand this is the case throughout the entire brigade.  Samantha, since you are in Belleville (Ontario?), you can expect a similar set-up.

Now, the direction in the NCR has been that all recruits who show up for BMQ will be express tested.  If they are not, they are not allowed to start the course.  Responsibility for the express test has been delegated to individual units to ensure that all pers show up express tested just as they would be responsible for ensuring all candidates arrived with all their kit.  Recruits were actually turned away because of this and will be re-coursed on a summer serial.

I can't say if that's how they're doing it in the 401 training group but you should expect something like that.


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Mar 2007)

It takes about 1 hours and 30 minutes to get ready, run, do push ups, sit ups, shower and back to normal.  Don't tell me you can't fit this 2-3 times a week??

Max


----------



## deedster (12 Mar 2007)

Justacivvy said:
			
		

> http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/38CBG_ARSD/CD/PTReserves.doc
> 
> The link above is from the Western Area Standards website, I'm not sure which Land Force Area Group you belong to but that's the new standards.  Hope it's relevant and it helps.


Does anyone know if this is also the case East of Manitoba?


----------

